# 189 - Got Invitation to Apply the VISA



## KaranSharma (May 3, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

My name is Priyanka sharma and I am from India. my husband has applied under 189 category.He is the main applicant.

We have received the invitation to apply. I have few questions regarding the process.

If any of you know the process, please help me.

1. Which all documents we need to submit EXACTLY. I have listed down below. please let me know if anything is missing

1.1 -- Skill assessment letter from ACS ( should we get this also certified and then upload the scanned copy or attaching the softcopy sent by ACS is enough)

1.2 Points based documents 
--- Passport
---IELTS results [ do we need to take photo copy of this and get it certified and then upload it ? ]
---All employment related joining/relieving letters [ do we need to submit the salary slips also . if yes, how many. My husband has been in job from 10 years]
---All education related documents

Apart from this, i have heard that bank statements is also necessary (no clue why....do we need to show any particular funds availability also ? )
1.3 - Birth certificate or Passport ( as identity proof)
1.4 - Marriage Certificate
1.5 - IELTS (for both of us)
1.6 - Health certificate
1.7 - PCC
One important point is :- can we use the same certified copies of employment and education related documents which we sent to ACS (the skills assessment agency).
Because the date of certification is older there. Do they need only the recently certified copies ?

2. incase any document is missing, will the Case Office give time/instruction to submit it. Is the time given by him sufficient?

3. what is the process of obtaining health certificate.

4. what is the process of obtaining Police Clearance Certificate.

5. Is it necessary to have spouse name endorsed on each other's passport ?? ( or the marriage certificate will serve the purpose).

I would be grateful if you can spare some time and respond to my queries.

It would be even wonderful if someone from India [who has gone through this process] can share his/her contact details with me so that we can talk and I can get better information.

Thank you all Very much for the help

and Good Luck to everyone for their Visa Applications

Priyanka Sharma


----------



## KaranSharma (May 3, 2013)

Hi All,

We have lodged the application and paid the fees also for 189 subclass. We have uploaded the documents also.

Need to know what is the next step now?? should we go ahead and get the medicals and Police clearance done ?

or should we wait for a case officer to be assigned first and only when he asks, we should go for medical and police verification?

Please suggest.

Thanks
Priyanka Sharma


----------



## radubey84 (Jun 13, 2013)

Sorry friends for hijacking this thread but i need urgent help

I got a Invite yesterday for VISA 189, problem is my wife and baby don't have passport
Although i have booked an appointment for passport in India but still it is gonna take around 60 days since my appointment is on 10 of September.
And i have to apply for VISA in 60 days. please help me??

Also if possible can anybody provide a walk-through of the information that is needed to be entered while lodging visa or screenshots...I googled a lot but can't find anything for lodging VISA....there are loads of information on applying for EOI but nothing for lodging VISA

While lodging application by clicking on APPLY VISA button do i need to enter the passport no of my wife and kid???


----------



## cecilia28 (Aug 12, 2013)

you definitely need to enter your dependents passport details. your only option right now is to let your inviation expire after 60 days... and hope your dependent passports will be issued before that. goodluck!


----------



## aazo001 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi Priyanka,

I was searching through forums and I came across your post, actually even I am from India and have recently received an invitation. I am looking through forums as to what all documents are required in visa application and in what format. 

When are the PCC and meds required..?

Now that you have filled your application could you please guide me.

Thanks


----------



## cutesharma (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi Priyanka,

I was searching through forums and I came across your post, actually even I am from India but living in Singapore and have recently received an invitation. I am looking through forums as to what all documents are required in visa application and in what format.

When are the PCC and meds required..?

Now that you have filled your application could you please guide me.It would be great help if you can share your contact details with me so that we can talk and I can get better info quickly from you.My e-mail id is cutesharma(at)gmail(com)

The "at" written in bracket is @ sign for gmail

Thanks


----------

